# Schwimmteich wird nicht klar - II



## fischerl (15. Juni 2009)

hallo 

habe ja vor kurzer zeit geschrieben, daß ich meinen schwimmteich nicht klar bekomme. 
ich habe jetzt keine "schlabberalgen" mehr, die hochsteigen, auch keine fadenalgen. nur die schwebalgen sind nach wie vor da und trüben das wasser ab ca. 80cm ein. 
jetzt habe ich festgestellt, daß auch das __ tausendblatt heuer nicht so wuchert. es wächst, aber es wuchert nicht. hab auch wieder ein paar pflanzen neu eingesetzt.

nun habe ich meinen GG überredet, wassertests zu machen.
die ergebnisse:

nitrat: nicht nachweisbar (merck streifentest)
phospat: 0,02 (hanna photometer)
KH: 12 (tröpfchentest)
pH: 7,8 (streifentest)

was sagt mir das jetzt? kh ist doch hoch, oder? 

hab ich deswegen solche schwebalgen?

danke nochmal.
lg
fischerl


----------



## babsi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar - II*

Hallo

also ich bin keine Profi deswegen kann ich dir nicht helfen (hab selbst immer so Probs mim Teich ^^) mich würder nur interessiern ob du einen FIlter hast oder ob du deinen Schwimmteich wirklch nur mit Pflanzen bestückt hast. Denn wir haben dieses Jahr sogar noch zu einen größeren gehen müssen...

Lg


----------



## fischerl (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar - II*

hallo babsi,
ich hab einen skimmer und einen bodenablauf. nach dem skimmer haben wir seit vorigem jahr noch ein siebfilter. ansonsten nur pflanzen. für heuer hab ich noch einen bepflanzten bach geplant.



 

eventuell wird der bereich, wo jetzt die stauden sind (und der hängekirschenbaum) neben dem weg noch umgewandelt in flachwasserzone. da das aber ziemlich viel arbeit bedeutet ( von wegen folie schweissen, etc), weiß ich noch nicht, ob und wann wir das realisieren werden.

lg
fischerl


----------



## günter-w (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar - II*

Hallo fischerl, ja der KH Wert ist zu hoch 5 bis 8 währe ok. Es scheint in dinem Teich doch was zu passieren wenn du jetzt Schwebalgen hast. So viel ich weis läuft deine Pumpe ja nicht 24 Std. oder jetzt doch? könnte mir vorstellen das bei dauerbetrieb auch die Schwebalgen verringert werden. Es ist jedoch immer schwierig so eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen wenn man den Teich nicht gesehen hat.  Phosphat kann ach in den Algen gebunden sein und nur im Labor nachweisbar.
Gruß Günter


----------



## fischerl (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar - II*

guten morgen günther,

vielen dank für deine antwort. tja, KH hoch - aber wovon?
das brunnenwasser (nachfüllwasser) hab ich nicht extra getestet. weiß aber, daß wir hier sehr hohen kalkgehalt haben.
sooo viel füll ich aber im verhältnis zum teich gar net nach, wie ich finde...

voriges jahr hab ich den ganzen sommer überhaupt nicht nachgefüllt. ich konnte den skimmer dann gar nicht mehr benutzen, nur den bodenablauf, als umwälzung, weil einfach schon zu wenig wasser drin war. trotzdem waren aber die schwebalgen den ganzen sommer vorhanden...

habe jetzt einmal beschlossen, wasserflöhe und daphnien zu besorgen. dann haben die wenigstens einmal eine zeitlang was zu futtern. und damit auch die __ molche, kaulquappen und co 

momentan läuft die umwälzpumpe 12 stunden am tag. bis jetzt hats nichts gebracht. aber immerhin hab ich ja keine fadenalgen heuer. ist ja auch schon was...

lg
fischerl


----------

